
Facebook's Julie Zhuo on Leaping from Individual Contributor to Force Multiplier - thebent
https://blog.gitprime.com/individual-contributor-to-manager-julie-zhuo/
======
Zugwalt
This is a good read and I'm a fan of Julie's thoughts and her recent book.
However, at least for smaller teams (<50 engineers), I don't agree with
"Effective managers are typically not involved in the details of the team’s
technical work." Instead, I'm a big fan of being able to "lead from the
trenches" when necessary. Giving value-added comments in pull requests or
design reviews can be a great way to "power-level" your team. Sure you don't
have to be the one coding, but its good to know the technical reasons driving
decisions. Maybe we don't need a fancy event-bus for communication between
these two services in this case. For smaller teams, I'd prefer "Eyes-on,
hands-off" management--but it would be hard to be eyes on if you are not
involved, at least as an observer, in the details of the team's technical
work.

------
bluesand554
Saved you a click:

– Being a manager is so much more than our conceptions of what managers do.

– The three most actionable levers for managers to pull are people, process,
and purpose.

– Authentic, trusting relationships make everything else tick.

------
aroessler
"Part of managing a team is understanding that you have to give power away;
you have to allow and enable your team to make decisions."

Most important lesson for many new managers.

------
nottil
Such a great read — I’m making this transition currently and found this, along
with Julie’s book to be immensely helpful.

